# Lost Vape Hyperion (formerly scrotum, I mean Scutum)



## Muchis (12/6/21)

Excited I am!!!!!

Don't know much more but there's a new DNA chip on the way and that's enough to get me excited!






Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir (12/6/21)

LostVape Scrotum 

Expecting balls prices though sadly- the chipset on its own was like $100 when I checked last

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/6/21)

I will have to donate the left one from my "Scutum" depending on what the L/V Scutum looks like... hope it's a beauty!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (12/6/21)

Don't have any organs in an acceptable condition left to donate, good that newer premium chipsets are being released but sad it will make me and others a vaping dinosaur! If i had not found any faults with products from Lost Vape no doubt one would be winging itself my way but after refusing not to mention an issue with one of their products that couldn't even of been a deal breaker to most because i can't even remember what it was sadly they stopped sending review samples!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/6/21)

*Scutum (shield) - Wikipedia*
https://en.wikipedia.org › wiki › Scutum_(shield)
In zoology, the term scute or _scutum_ is used for a flat and hardened part of the anatomy of an animal, such as the shell of a turtle.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## CashKat88 (13/6/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *Scutum (shield) - Wikipedia*
> https://en.wikipedia.org › wiki › Scutum_(shield)
> In zoology, the term scute or _scutum_ is used for a flat and hardened part of the anatomy of an animal, such as the shell of a turtle.


Intersting so then following that logic this now LV mod should be a beefy one, kinda like an aegis 21700 mod maybe, look forward to seeing it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (13/6/21)

CashKat88 said:


> Intersting so then following that logic this now LV mod should be a beefy one, kinda like an aegis 21700 mod maybe, look forward to seeing it[/QUOTE
> 
> The name is uncomfortably too close to scrotum for my liking!


----------



## Mzr (13/6/21)

What if it's a Grus with the dna100c board? Will have to wait and see then, I am interested to see how this piece of ass will look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (13/6/21)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (13/6/21)

Exited about this one.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mzr (13/6/21)

This looks nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (13/6/21)

Gonna cost about 2k

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (13/6/21)

Jengz said:


> Gonna cost about 2k



Assuming it's a single battery device then 
Looks somewhat rugged, plus the cover on the USB port makes it look that way too

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CJB85 (14/6/21)

M.Adhir said:


> Assuming it's a single battery device then
> Looks somewhat rugged, plus the cover on the USB port makes it look that way too


The name “Shield” leans that way too...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/6/21)

If it comes in a Stainless Steel option, on the Xmas list it shall go...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/6/21)

Had to take a double take, thought it said Lost Vape Scrotum.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## WV2021 (14/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> If it comes in a Stainless Steel option, on the Xmas list it shall go...


I have to agree shall have to go on the Xmas list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (14/6/21)

ARYANTO said:


> *Scutum (shield) - Wikipedia*
> https://en.wikipedia.org › wiki › Scutum_(shield)
> In zoology, the term scute or _scutum_ is used for a flat and hardened part of the anatomy of an animal, such as the shell of a turtle.



Very unlike the other hinted name that offers zero protection and seems to have been designed with the intent to ensure that both occupants (for those with both) remain in close proximity so that they are virtually guaranteed to share in any of life's little and LARGER knocks.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## THE REAPER (14/6/21)

Got it off Instagram.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## M.Adhir (14/6/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Got it off Instagram.
> View attachment 232188



X1 if it comes in silver
I cringe to think of a rugged device with LostVapes last few attempts at black paint.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/6/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Got it off Instagram.
> View attachment 232188



Me likey a lot! Lost Vape, DNA-C, IP rated (maybe), 21700, Single battery... ticking the boxes one by one! Now to add SS option with "carbon" tube....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/6/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Got it off Instagram.
> View attachment 232188


Yeah a scrotum is indeed very durable

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir (14/6/21)

Sounds like a balls story

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## THE REAPER (14/6/21)

Does look like a HUGE want me likey likey.


----------



## Muchis (15/6/21)

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mzr (15/6/21)

I think it looks really good thanks @Muchis for the update

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/6/21)

I'm sold.... it just went to the top of my "*I WANT*" list... FOMO is real!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Muchis (15/6/21)

Can't wait....hope the Rand behaves! Don't want to may more than R2k for this

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (15/6/21)

I don't like the 3A charging. It will reduce the battery life significantly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Akil (15/6/21)

Muchis said:


> Can't wait....hope the Rand behaves! Don't want to may more than R2k for this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


I'm sure the pricing will be in line with the odin mini

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CashKat88 (15/6/21)

Finally a new chip from Evolv with a USB C, not that I would ever charge the battery on board but would be useful for a quick charge in a pinch, kinda looks like an aegis though.
I wonder if the chip has any new features, only thing a DNA chip ever lacked was bypass mode

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THE REAPER (16/6/21)

There is the price. R2200 and some change.


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muchis (16/6/21)

THE REAPER said:


> There is the price. R2200 and some change.
> View attachment 232309


Ouch!!!!

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Muchis (17/6/21)

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/6/21)

It's a pass for me because that "Scrotum" doesn't Squonk.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir (17/6/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> It's a pass for me because that "Scrotum" doesn't Squonk.



There's tablets for that, heard from a friend

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## M.Adhir (17/6/21)

Muchis said:


> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk



This looks way better that the green accented one.
Now to wait for an SS version

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## KZOR (17/6/21)

Besides the battery door (except if it is a quarter turn) it ticks every single box for me.
This one is going to sell well. 

DNA100c
21700
Zinc with silicon coating = IP68
Color schemes
Aesthetics
3A charging
Escribe Firmware Upgradable
Size .... under 10cm tall
Position, look and size of the fire button

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## TonySC (17/6/21)

Will pair well with the Evil Dildo!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## THE REAPER (18/6/21)

No more it's not scrotum anymore as of today it's called the HYPERION DNA 100c mod. Gues they dident like the name scrotum lol.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Muchis (18/6/21)

THE REAPER said:


> No more it's not scrotum anymore as of today it's called the HYPERION DNA 100c mod. Gues they dident like the name scrotum lol.


And he isn't even joking 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir (18/6/21)

THE REAPER said:


> No more it's not scrotum anymore as of today it's called the HYPERION DNA 100c mod. Gues they dident like the name scrotum lol.



So someone made a balls-up in the naming department

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## M.Adhir (18/6/21)

KZOR said:


> Besides the battery door (except if it is a quarter turn) it ticks every single box for me.
> This one is going to sell well.
> 
> DNA100c
> ...


dammit that black carbon looks good.
Why no SS VERSION

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (18/6/21)

Thank you Lost Vape, honestly didn't like the original name of the product. Was a bit testi

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CJB85 (18/6/21)

CashKat88 said:


> Thank you Lost Vape, honestly didn't like the original name of the product. Was a bit testi
> View attachment 232471


Cock-up resolved!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/6/21)

Can you imagine if you were one of the few people (if there are any) who got hold of it while it was still called Scutum. That will be *such* a collectors edition!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## DavyH (18/6/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Can you imagine if you were one of the few people (if there are any) who got hold of it while it was still called Scutum. That will be *such* a collectors edition!



The reviewers' edition...Lost Vape think they're a bunch of bawbags!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CJB85 (18/6/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Can you imagine if you were one of the few people (if there are any) who got hold of it while it was still called Scutum. That will be *such* a collectors edition!


You would have plucked some of the “low hanging” fruit?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Munro31 (18/6/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> It's a pass for me because that "Scrotum" doesn't Squonk.


Mine squonks just fine

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DavyH (18/6/21)

Munro31 said:


> Mine squonks just fine



Do you squeal when it does?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Munro31 (18/6/21)

All I know is I wake up crying, curled up in the shower

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/6/21)

Munro31 said:


> Mine squonks just fine

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DavyH (18/6/21)

Tbh I liked the name ‘Scutum’. Then again, I did Latin at school. Clearly the Chinese gentleman (or lady!) in Lost Vape’s ‘what should we call it?’ department is a classicist.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/6/21)

We've now moved from male accessories to something that could be a pokemon's name.... still got to do with balls though, so same old same old.... I still want one even if it leans slightly to the left....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/6/21)

Being an avid gamer, this is the first thing that popped into my mind after seeing the new name...











The Hyperion from Mass Effect Andromeda

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH (19/6/21)

I was thinking more on the lines of

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (19/6/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> Being an avid gamer, this is the first thing that popped into my mind after seeing the new name...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or the hyperion Corp. from the borderlands franchise 
https://images.app.goo.gl/jV8t8hdTSwYwMaiV6

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/6/21)

Vaporator00 said:


> Or the hyperion Corp. from the borderlands franchise
> https://images.app.goo.gl/jV8t8hdTSwYwMaiV6



Wonder if Handsome Jack would rock this mod? Perhaps while wearing the Hyperion hoody?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/6/21)

148USD at 3FVape 
https://www.3fvape.com/vv-vw-mod/50...gn=SXKDuetto&utm_content=banner2#.YNBuBC1HmhA

Reactions: Like 2


----------

